# The Inaugral Rlt Golf Day...well Sort Of



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Inspired by Sssammm's recent achievements on the golf course I contacted him with a view to arranging a round and we have hit on Sunday,

5th April at Maylands Golf & Country Club just off the M25 near Romford.

We're aiming at a tee time of around 2pm and although the cost is to be finalised, it looks like Â£40.00 will be the top whack but there is a distinct possibility that it will be cheaper. So why the preamble? If there are two golfers out there who would be interested in joining us, we'd be pleased to hear from you. Perhaps a post on the board to express your interest and then a PM to one of us?

Cheers, Nick


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

id love to but cant this time around in the summer when im down in london alot more ill bring my clubs. enjoy it .


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Bit of a bump for those just in from work, any takers?

Thanks for the interest Jason, just let us know when you are in or around town and we'll fix up a game.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

can we have something similar for those of us who think a golf club is friday night at the local maccies for a taz around town?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Deal done at Â£15 per person


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Well done Sssammm, that's a great price....no takers?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

First game of golf I ever played (no not crazy golf) I got a hole in one....decided to quit while ahead :lol:

Don't ask what balls or sticks I was using....no bleedin' idea, all I know is I was about 15 and it was a golf course in Southend.

We looked around for ages looking for my ball.......then someone found it in that stupid little hole :blink: :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Don't ask what balls or sticks I was using.


Sounds like me. I enjoy hitting the balls with the sticks but I have no real idea what i'm doing out there 

You'll certainly not be finding any balls I hit near the holes though.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

One of my colleagues is off to Valderrama tomorrow - â‚¬300 per round 

Â£15 sounds fantastic but I'm not a golfer


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry but I can't get away


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Shameless Saturday morning bump for anyone who's been away from their computer all week.

Sam and I have a game arranged for next Sunday afternoon at Maylands near Romford, if any

other golfer would like to join us, it's an incredibly reasonable Â£15.00 a round. 

Please PM one or other of us if interested. Nick


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

A postscript: Sam and I met for a very enjoyable round of golf yesterday afternoon  , it is just a shame there weren't

a few more takers. The golf could be best described as mediocre but the course and weather could not be faulted.

Hopefully we can put together another game towards the summer and a few more members might be interested.

I'd like to say a public 'thank you' to Sam for sorting the tee time/green fee and in the flesh he is exactly as he comes across

on the forum; laid back and very funny.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well dusted the clubs and went out for the 1st time since October last! Weather was awful

A poor 7 to start (par4) then a birdie 2 then, well then a disaster, out in 53 but came home in 47 and only one 8 on the card so not too bad after a 6 month lay up.

I'm knackered though, so unfit, must get into shape this year!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh that's good Paul, could be three then for the next get together.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

yep lets meet up on the 1st, ive got membership to a great course in Kuala Lumpur.......only 10,000 yds course

i expect to come back ruined....

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

KL sounds nice but 10,000 yds!

Knowing you though Sam it won't be the golf that will ruin you! :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Ruined .....40c, never been so drained


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ooops


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That club head is massive


----------

